# HS2 - not so high speed ride to Banbury - Sat. 6th April



## Flying Dodo (3 Feb 2013)

After a bit of a hiatus over the last couple of years, I'm now back up to speed with getting some fun rides organised.

Seeing as the northern route for HS2 has just been announced, I thought I'd try and tie in a ride fairly close to April Fools Day and follow the initial path of this glorious white elephant/saviour of the UK economy/ecological disaster (delete as appropriate).

The intention will be to follow as closely as possible the intended route from Euston all the way up to Banbury. 91 miles in total, with around 3,900 ft of climbing.

Setting off from outside Euston Station at 8:30 on Saturday 6th April, the ride will basically head north-west(ish) to get out of London. Apart from Wormwood Scrubs, the first bit of green won't be until after Ruislip at 20 miles. But after then, you'll start to get out in the Chilterns, and experience the great outdoors. Of course this does mean some hills, but these are middle class hills, so nothing too objectionable.

The lunch stop will probably be just after 40 miles, in Great Missenden, where you'll be able see soaring Red Kites and then we'll drop down into Aylesbury Vale, then skirt round Stoke Mandeville before heading up towards Quainton, where the HS2 route heads along the line of the long deceased Great Central Railway. If we're lucky, there might be some steam engines puffing around.

Generally the countryside here is open, with long rolling vistas on display, possible only marred by the proliferation of the "No to HS2" signs. Then it's a gentle meander around Finmere, skirting Brackley before reaching our most northerly point, where we must part company with the intended HS2 route, and head off to Banbury, where Chiltern Trains currently run trains back to London (or even further north so I understand).

Ride open to all, not just train spotters. Usual rules apply - no-one left behind. I'm expecting to get to Banbury by 6 pm.

The intended route is shown here, although this may alter very slightly.


----------



## martint235 (3 Feb 2013)

I need to check the on call rota but other than that please count me in


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Feb 2013)

martint235 said:


> I need to check the on call rota but other than that please count me in


 
There and back Long Mart?

Yes please Adam, its in the Diary.


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> There and back Long Mart?


Not sure. 6pm is a bit late to be leaving Banbury and heading back to Kent. I'll think about it.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Feb 2013)

Plan B - find a nice pub in Banbury to while away a few hours, then set off at midnight and head home.


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Plan B - find a nice pub in Banbury to while away a few hours, then set off at midnight and head home.


Plan C may be employ a divorce lawyer!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Feb 2013)

martint235 said:


> Not sure. 6pm is a bit late to be leaving Banbury and heading back to Kent. I'll think about it.


 
Well, 7pm more like realistically, which means about 85miles to HPC via Oxford. So, about 3am home? Or, as Adam sais, start at midnight. Great training for the LEL...


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Well, 7pm more like realistically, which means about 85miles to HPC via Oxford. So, about 3am home? Or, as Adam sais, start at midnight. Great training for the LEL...


Why does everyone seem to think I'll be doing night riding on LEL!! Well apart from the first night obviously.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Feb 2013)

martint235 said:


> Why does everyone seem to think I'll be doing night riding on LEL!! Well apart from the first night obviously.


 
Fail to prepare, prepare to fail, huh?


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Feb 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Fail to prepare, prepare to fail, huh?


 
Perhaps he wasn't allowed to be a Boy Scout?


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Feb 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Perhaps he wasn't allowed to be a Boy Scout?


 
Maybe they didn't believe the long one was a boy...


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2013)

I never tried to be a boy scout actually. I was too traumatised after being kicked out of the Boys Brigade for being Catholic!!!


----------



## jayonabike (4 Feb 2013)

This happens to be a rare occasion that I have a Saturday off work so please put me +1 down as a yes Adam. I'll be coming along with a mate, we wont do the whole ride but will peel off back towards home at around the 65 mile mark.


----------



## rb58 (4 Feb 2013)

That's the last Saturday of two weeks off work, so providing I'm not still lying on a beach somewhere I'd like to come along too please Adam.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2013)

Yes please Adam.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Feb 2013)

Count me in, please Adam!

And no stopping to take silly photographs on the Abbey Road zebra crossing.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Feb 2013)

martint235 said:


> Not sure. 6pm is a bit late to be leaving Banbury and heading back to Kent. I'll think about it.


 It's a pretty quick and frequent (1h10m-ish) service back to Marylebone, M.

Might be worth keeping a close eye on Chiltern Railways site to check it's running ok that weekend.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Feb 2013)

Count me in but I will meet you at Denham Green (link way) do you know what kinda time you expect to be at this point?


----------



## musa (6 Feb 2013)

Yeah count me in STC


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Count me in but I will meet you at Denham Green (link way) do you know what kinda time you expect to be at this point?


 

10:45 - 10:55 -ish.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Feb 2013)

Cool that's good for me


----------



## Mice (6 Feb 2013)

Hello!! Yes please FD! <goes to check how ruddy high 3,900 ft of climbing is> 

Hopefully it's not too high!!

M


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2013)

Mice said:


> Hello!! Yes please FD! <goes to check how ruddy high 3,900 ft of climbing is>
> 
> Hopefully it's not too high!!
> 
> M


You could always find out on my Southsea Castle ride next month


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Feb 2013)

Including those added from over the road, the list of possible attendees so far:-

CharlieB
Davywalnuts
Ess
Jayonabike + AN Other
Kim
Martint235
Mice
Musa
rb58
StuAff
TimO
User13710
V for Vengedetta (joining at Denham)


----------



## mark st1 (7 Feb 2013)

I will hopefully join up with VforV en route to Denham somewhere.


----------



## lilolee (13 Mar 2013)

As another who has been out of circulation it is about time I resurfaced, so I'd like to join in please.

I'll be at Great Missenden for lunch at midday if that's OK (and Davy I haven't forgotten I owe you lunch)


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Mar 2013)

lilolee said:


> As another who has been out of circulation it is about time I resurfaced, so I'd like to join in please.
> 
> I'll be at Great Missenden for lunch at midday if that's OK (and Davy I haven't forgotten I owe you lunch)


 
Will be great to see you again too!


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Mar 2013)

Slight change of plane for me, as my best mate has decided to do his bday party that evening on the 6th..

So I may leave you all after lunch or carry on with you all and drop of towards Bicester to get the Choo Choo back.. am not sure yet... But I know an eta at Banbury is pushing it for time with regards to getting trains back and then back out.. 

But ill be there at the start.


----------



## topcat1 (14 Mar 2013)

I've got that saturday off, add me to the list please


----------



## rb58 (14 Mar 2013)

I'm not a regular train user, so is the advice to pre-book a ticket back, or just get one at the station? And I presume bike reservations won't be needed?


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Mar 2013)

I had a look at the prices, Ross, and it seems on the day quite expensive. I didn't look at groupsave options however. But in advance maybe a good idea.. then again, Mr FD knows more about trains and booking than I do so you might get a better response..


----------



## CharlieB (14 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> I had a look at the prices, Ross, and it seems on the day quite expensive. I didn't look at groupsave options however. But in advance maybe a good idea.. then again, Mr FD knows more about trains and booking than I do so you might get a better response..


 Stick with me and my Network Card again, if we can't make a GroupSave, Davy.


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Mar 2013)

I decided to run the ride in this direction, to avoid arriving back in London with all the traffic, as the last 20-30 miles would be grotty, worse than previous rides I've done from Loughborough or Northampton. This way, we get out of London before most of it is awake! The problem with going this direction though is that I can't be sure when we're going to arrive, so I wouldn't recommend getting a specific timed train.

With a Network Railcard, the standard fare is £18.10. If you book a particular train now, they can be had for £6, although the closer to the day and also as they sell more of the cheap seats, the more the price goes up. In fact for departures after 6 pm, they're currently £9 - £15. I'd think though we'll be able to get just as good savings by going for a GroupSave.

So only multiples of 4 can go on the ride.


----------



## StuAff (14 Mar 2013)

Just had a look- looks like working out the best option for me will be complicated (Banbury-Pompey service options the planner gives are via Reading or Southampton, so need to work out price and timing of the various options rather carefully). No change there then....


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Mar 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Stick with me and my Network Card again, if we can't make a GroupSave, Davy.


 
Cheers Charlie, that would be great again.. but I cant go all the way to the finish on this one am afraid. Beer and scantily clad women will be calling me of the evening that night so one must be fresh faced and looking dapper... not bloated and covered in oil...


----------



## rb58 (15 Mar 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheers Charlie, that would be great again.. but I cant go all the way to the finish on this one am afraid. Beer and scantily clad women will be calling me of the evening that night so one must be fresh faced and looking dapper... not bloated and covered in oil...


Oi! What's wrong with being bloated and covered in oil? That's my normal state.


----------



## bobcolover (29 Mar 2013)

do i need to register for this; or can i just turn up at euston if the weather is ok and my domestic arrangements allow it?
bob c
recumbent rider


----------



## rb58 (30 Mar 2013)

Sorry Adam, I'm not going to be able to do this - I'm going to need to be home a little earlier than I think I will be if I come along. Sorry.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Mar 2013)

bobcolover said:


> do i need to register for this; or can i just turn up at euston if the weather is ok and my domestic arrangements allow it?
> bob c
> recumbent rider


 
All are welcome*, and sorry others can't make it.


*Assuming we're not all snowed in, of course.


----------



## jayonabike (30 Mar 2013)

Myself +1 will be getting the 7.35 train into Euston for 8.09 (just enough time to grab a coffee before the off). Adam, I have P.M'd you my mobile number, could I have yours?


----------



## StuAff (30 Mar 2013)

As posted upthread, I had to work out the cheapest way to London and back from Banbury through careful perusal of the various options (return to London & Groupsave from Banbury-London, single to London then single from Banbury, either via London or not....) and it transpires the simplest way is a return from Pompey to Banbury via London (no through fare on the allegedly faster not-London options). Anyone would think TOCs wanted people to avoid buying cheaper tickets


----------



## TimO (1 Apr 2013)

After a not terribly good showing on last Thursday's FNRttC, I'm slight;y nervous about this ride. Another forty miles yesterday made one of my calfs a little tight, but we won't be doing this one at night, and the weather is forecast to be a little bit warmer, so hopefully that'll make all the difference!

The last time I did a ride of this sort of distance (ignoring a couple of superspeedy FNRttCs), I was using the Kaffenback, which is quite a bit heavier than Red, so I ought to have an easier time on the uphill bits.


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Apr 2013)

I did 70 miles today as a recce of part of the route. The cold headwind was a real pain on the home bound section, so if it's due to be warmer, that will be good. More good news is that I've cut the ride down to about 83 miles. I'll post a link for the revised GPX in the next day or so.


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> More good news is that I've cut the ride down to about 83 miles.


This is not good news if one was planning to get their imperial century for this month out of the way.....


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Apr 2013)

count me out, rock climbing instead


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Apr 2013)

Hi Adam, 

My work colleague and I have just been talking about this ride. 

I guess you may have seen on your reccie, but he has pointed out that at just after mile 26, the 'High St' is currently closed... Am not sure if you covered this part, but thought it best to point it out anyhow just in case.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Apr 2013)

In fact for the dug up high Street in Chalfont St Peter, you can get round it on a bike quite easily, but as part of a general revamp to avoid a very dangerous stretch of the B474 out of Beaconsfield, we won't be going that way at all now!


----------



## CharlieB (2 Apr 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> In fact for the dug up high Street in Chalfont St Peter, you can get round it on a bike quite easily, but as part of a general revamp to avoid a very dangerous stretch of the B474 out of Beaconsfield, we won't be going that way at all now!


Thank heaven for that - I wasn't looking forward to that climb and the continuation up Nicol Road - that was my ride to school, at the top.

Also I spotted Marish Lane en route. When I were a nipper this was one of my regular little rides, and the road was unmade. Is this still the case?


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Apr 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Also I spotted Marish Lane en route. When I were a nipper this was one of my regular little rides, and the road was unmade. Is this still the case?


 
Unmade? There were so many potholes, it qualified as not even evolved as a footpath!

So we won't be going round that way either, you'll be pleased to note.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Apr 2013)

The final gpx for the ride can be viewed here. Just for Stu, I've made it just under 85 miles.

To recap, we'll be setting off from Euston Station on Saturday, at 08:30. I suggest meeting outside near the seating in front of the various coffee shops and snack bars, next to the statue of Robert Stephenson.

The lunch stop will be at the Full Moon pub, Little Kingshill just outside Great Missenden. The lunch choices will be as per their Main Menu, shown here. Please can you all have a look through and let me know what you'd like to have, so that I can pass it on.

Looks like it's going to be sunny, 8C, with a light cross wind.


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2013)

Thanks Adam. I'm planning to get either the 5am Southern service or the 5.32 SWT one (arriving Clapham 6.50 & 7.05 respectively) and do a 15 mile or so loop to Euston from the Junction. Should, touch wood, be there for 8.30 in any case. I would get the ton out of the way on the 12th anyway (signed up for the Reading CTC Brighton run), but as the next train after those two only gives me 15 minutes to get to Euston from Waterloo (and it's better to allow more time than less), I might as well go for a pootle first..
Chicken roulade for me I think please.


----------



## CharlieB (3 Apr 2013)

Nice route, Adam. Skips Chalfont St. Peter nicely. No-one but riffraff hail from there.
Pumpkin Tortellini for me, please.


----------



## musa (3 Apr 2013)

I'm out. I've tried to wriggle out of work


----------



## topcat1 (3 Apr 2013)

cod n chips no peas please!


----------



## lilolee (3 Apr 2013)

Looks good.
Only ever ridden past the Pub. I'll be meeting you there at 12:30 and I'll have the Club Sandwich.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2013)

The pub looks a bargain!!


----------



## lilolee (3 Apr 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> The pub looks a bargain!!


 
Free to you dude!


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Apr 2013)

lilolee said:


> Free to you dude!


 
Thanks, but seriously, you don't need to. I wasn't going to let you go without that day, not a problem.


----------



## Ess (4 Apr 2013)

The internal tread of my bottom bracket is worn so no rides for me at the mo. Soz


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2013)

I know its like a piece of string, but what time is the rough ETA for the lunch stop? Ta.


----------



## Flying Dodo (4 Apr 2013)

I reckon about 12:14 and 30 seconds.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2013)

Depending on where you are in the ride huh FD? I know us TEC's get a raw deal in the seating and serving stakes... 

Hehe, thanks. Just trying to get my timings right, ta.


----------



## gbs (5 Apr 2013)

Dodo, I would like to join, please, as far as Ellesboro (N end of the Chilterns) and then bail out so that I can be home by 1800.

Veggie burger for lunch please.

See you at 0825 ish tomorrow


----------



## BrumJim (5 Apr 2013)

Lurking and looking at this option, but have a lot of catching up to do and I feel I have a cold starting.

Looks like it will be a good ride. I'm sorry I'm missing this (and the Wales option too).


----------



## jayonabike (5 Apr 2013)

Myself +1 won't be stopping for lunch, so once we reach the pub, we'll leave you there.


----------



## bobcolover (5 Apr 2013)

see you at 8.20 or so at euston;
will be on the kingcycle
bob c


----------



## Flying Dodo (5 Apr 2013)

See you then.


----------



## TimO (5 Apr 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> ... I suggest meeting outside near the seating in front of the various coffee shops and snack bars, next to the statue of Robert Stephenson. ...


I have no idea where that is, but I'm sure it'll be fairly obvious.

See you all there on the morrow.


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2013)

Up and about preparing to leave for this, cat fed (but no sign of Kai today, only Zev), and stuff ready.


----------



## gbs (6 Apr 2013)

Thank you Adam - a great route and excellent pub food at the "Full Moon".


----------



## jayonabike (6 Apr 2013)

Thanks Adam. After we left you at the pub we stuck to your route as far as Waddesden, then looped around Aylesbury via Whitchurch, Cublington & Wingrave. After a quick coffee stop near Tring we headed straight back to Hemel. 89 miles for me.


----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Apr 2013)

Well that was fun! This year's first edition of Adam's Amazing Adventures. I had to leave everyone untangling their bikes at Marylebone whilst I sprinted for St. Pancras. A big thankyou to all for coming alone and being splendid company . I'll post photos etc tomorrow


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2013)

Glad to hear that you managed to get your train Adam. 

102.8 miles for me in total, even though I wimped out and got the train from Victoria to East Croydon, rather than cycling the whole way home. After standing up the entire way back from Banbury, on a very busy train, I was glad to have a rest on the train home. 

The ride was excellent, although I was surprised that Mice was using this as her first proper distance ride of the year, so a bit of a baptism by fire! Thanks to Adam for organising everything, and Bob for getting me to Victoria from Marylebone a lot faster and more efficiently that I would have achieved myself.

Probably some more thoughts and comments tomorrow, when I'm not feeling quite as shattered.


----------



## TimO (7 Apr 2013)

TimO said:


> Up and about preparing to leave for this, cat fed (but no sign of Kai today, only Zev), and stuff ready.


... oh, and just in case anyone was worried that I left a starving cat behind me, there's always a bowl of dried cat food left out for them, and he did appear just as I was leaving the house. That reduced my spare time to zero, feeding him, which in turn meant that the fairy visitation I suffered on the way to the start delayed us leaving Euston even more.


----------



## topcat1 (7 Apr 2013)

yes welldone Adam, i'm shattered too

face tan  pics later
(wpc british trainsport police )


----------



## bobcolover (7 Apr 2013)

fabulous ride adam; and you arranged the weather so nicely as well! i can't believe we saw snow next to the roads yesterday afternoon, and the bonus of two live steam trains;
many thanks
bob c
still recumbent


----------



## lilolee (7 Apr 2013)

I only did 55 miles and I was nicely tired, and apparently a bit 'weather worn'

Great ride through some nice countryside. Looking forward to the Windmill Ride (you know you want to Adam)

See you all again soon.


----------



## srw (7 Apr 2013)

Windmills? Quainton and Brill? Another Dodo "flat" route....


----------



## Flying Dodo (7 Apr 2013)

I've now managed to extract my photos from my camera - like the SD card in the GPS playing up, I was also having technical issues with the camera yesterday. Fortunately, the only other technical issue was poor Tim suffering a puncture in Brixton riding up to the start of the ride, meaning we didn't leave Euston until just after 10. Still, it all gave us time to admire Davy's gleaming Dolan:-







Some of the others weren't interested in that, and preferred to try and stay warm in the sun:-






Yesterday was very tricky from a clothing point of view, as it was only just above freezing at the start, and yet we knew it would be warm by lunchtime, but it would then cool off again. I only had 1 thick layer under the jacket, but with hindsight wish I'd put shorts under over trousers, which I could have removed later on.

Heading off from Euston, for both Charlie and Mice, I'd deliberately taken the route via London Zoo, where the giraffes were outside eating. There's not a lot to say about the next 20 miles, as it was London! The climb up Horsenden Lane at Sudbury give us a brief glimpse of green, but at exactly the 20 mile mark, we reached a National Speed Limit sign (on a narrow, potholed lane) and we were out into the countryside and I could see some of the group were blinking at the alien surroundings, unused to the wide open spaces and rolling vistas. Dropping down the hill from Harefield, unfortunately we hit a red light at the bottom, which was very badly timed, but going over the bridge across the Grand Union Canal, we saw our first "No to HS2 sign". Crossing the M25, I showed where in 10/15/20/whenever years time, the HS2 will zoom across right next to the road bridge, before burrowing itself across the fields. We in turn headed north-west, and Charlie showed where he'd lived when younger, and we also passed the house of what had been a near neighbour of his - Graham Gouldman of 10cc fame. After such a heady mix, Chalfont St Giles was no match, although this gave us the second little climb of the day, but to compensate, there were some wonderful views. By now it was warming up and we got to the pub in Little Kingshill about 35 minutes late, so apologies to Alan for being kept waiting.

However, the Full Moon was a definite hit with the group






as some greedy people in need of extra nourishment, had dessert.....






We also made sure we made use of the correct facilities, rather than the grass outside.






Cycleman had briefly joined us at the pub, just to say hello, but others left, meaning there was now 8 left to face the final 47 miles. I confirmed that there was a long, not too steep climb, and then we'd swoop downhill on the Vale of Aylesbury. First however, we stopped off at Chequers:-






One of the group made impolite gestures to the security camera. I distanced myself from Charlie, just in case any sub-machine toting secret service agents came storming out of the Gate House, but fortunately the only response was the camera dipping up and down, and its wiper going. Speeding off, we were then onto the flat Vale, with just quiet roads and fields to roll past, along with the occasional bit of propaganda:-






In fact up to last year, the signs used to say "No to the HS2". Most of those are now gone, being replaced with lots of little "Axe HS2 signs" and others saying "Use the money on the NHS" - which I though was a bit ironic as probably most of the people living in the mansions with those signs would have private healthcare.

Anyway, heading off into the Waddesdon Estate, I almost made a navigational error and made us go up a rough concrete road - seeing as the state of the normal roads in Buckinghamshire are bad enough with the potholes, that would have added insult to injury. We then had to endure a grotty stretch of the A41, but then we could turn off for Quainton, where Mice was over the moon to realise the steam engines were running.






For the rest of the ride, generally we were on really quiet roads.






With about 15 miles to go, we stopped off at a pub in Fringford for refreshment.






We discovered that the village was where Lark Rise to Candleford was filmed. The pub also seems to collect Marmite jars:-






By now, it was starting to cool down again, so jackets were zipped up again, as we headed on the final stretch towards Banbury.











The Pullman Express was just getting ready to leave which attracted more interest from the train spotters






Due to engineering works, we had a bit of a wait for a train back to London, and when it arrived, it was full of supervising police officers, due to it having various football fans on, so it was very cramped. At this point, one of our group did get a bit rowdy and started objecting about the route, claiming she was unaware of the profile. Fortunately one of the police was on hand to haul her away.







Seriously though, it was a wonderful day out in excellent company. It did seem very odd to be out all day in almost constant sunshine.

Thanks to everyone for coming along.

The rest of the photos are here.


----------



## StuAff (7 Apr 2013)

Annoying railway sidebar: I didn't get one of the 'not via London' trains back last night as it was unclear whether my ticket would be valid, and when I checked before there didn't seem to be a single ticket option. Checked again this morning, and it appears I could have used my ticket to go via Southampton or Reading (and save myself a bit of time etc) after all. Hrmph!

Well, that was another great day out. Quite literally in my case, as it started with the alarm going off at 3.45. Did the five minute ride to Hilsea station in time for the 4.56 to London, only to find it was running late. Never mind, I had time in hand for my intended ride extension. Arrived Clapham 6.45, where I headed off southwest, intending to visit Richmond Park, but in practice I turned off south and reached Wimbledon Common, where there was frost but no sign of Wombles. Beautifully crisp morning though, and a pleasure to ride through the smoke with so little traffic. Having reached the necessary mileage, I doubled back and then crossed Putney Bridge before heading to Euston. Once the visitation-delayed Tim arrived, we made er, serene, progress through the burbs until we started seeing this strange green stuff. Countryside, I think it's called. Unlike Mice, I think the rest of us knew what to expect from (a) an Adam ride and (b) the Chilterns. We were not disappointed, he really hadn't come up with a flat route on decent roads  Did seem like very hard work much of the time anyway- that wind felt neither light nor across, to me at least, and I was often lagging behind a bit, unlike the person who kept moaning about all the hills (nice one M, you were clearly OK for that  ).

I for one was glad to get to the pub. And what a fine pub it was. Absolutely splendid nosh, and the cheesecake was a most excellent for the strudel that Dave had snaffled  Nice indeed to see Cycleman (that's the YACF one, not the CC one) before the now reconfigured group carried on. The proliferation of NIMBY hypocrite protest signs didn't distract from the area's beauty too much. Another cracking pub in Fringford, before the final stretch into Banbury, where an hour in Chiltern Railways sardine class beckoned. Job done as regards the century, 101.3 miles on the clock since Clapham. Then across to Waterloo for the 9.30 train home (the 9pm wouldn't have been an option), home just after 11. 
Thanks all!


----------



## CharlieB (7 Apr 2013)

A simply wonderful outing on what was the nicest day of 2013 so far. Cracking scenery and a fair amount of ups and downs (GPS sez 1147m total) in the first half which Mice seemed to be sailing up upon her first big ride of the year. Still, never expect a level ride from FD. 
The Full Moon lunch stop was excellent. Don't know how I've missed that pub when it's only a few miles from home. 
After Great Missenden the ride levelled off as we headed north-westwards across the Vale of Aylesbury. 
Tea stop at Candleford, didn't see Thomas or Dorcas, though. 
When the train back to Marylebone stopped at Bicester, I think the shopping bags were occupying more space than the people who boarded carrying them. 
Stayed at Marylebone to get the train up the other line to Amersham, home at 10:20 with 87 on the clock. 

Thank you Adam and all for a fab day out!


----------



## Mice (7 Apr 2013)

Yes, well Stuaff and CharlieB - clearly you are both right regarding Never Trust a Flying Dodo!!!  (Hello FD) I have just read FDs report - obviously he can name the places we went to (I can't) but despite that I did a little ride report of my own.....

Euston to Banbury 84 miles! Top speed 32.5mph!!

What a great day! I never imagined when I woke up and discovered the air temperature was zero degrees  that I was going to have so much fun. This was the perfect ride to start my 2013 cycling with my Boardman which hasn't been outside since November!  

This was the ride of the railways. An opportunity to see the proposed HS2 route from Euston to Banbury in Oxfordshire. Flying Dodo was in charge and being the fabulous cyclist, bike mechanic, ride leader and all round good egg that he is, I knew it was going to be a good day. He had reassured me earlier in the week that this would be my perfect inaugural 2013 ride on the Boardman as there were so many bail out points.
Bikes are funny things!  They are so different. Four months of riding the steel framed Brompton and the aluminum Marin - both with racks meant that with one pedal push on the Boardman I was half way down the street - I laughed out loud! 

The weather was a bit alarming, zero is zero and as I knew it would be colder in the countryside I stuffed some spare kit into my Carradice saddle bag. As it turned out I could have dressed three cyclists with the amount of extra clobber I was carrying!

At Euston I met up with nine others. Unfortunately the 10th man was in Brixton fixing air loss in a wheel (I daren't use the p word!) This 10th man goes by the name of TimO and he is a brilliant bike mechanic and cyclist supremo on a par with Flying Dodo so we knew he would be on his way pretty speedily. We did take advantage of cappuccinos from Cafe Nero and stood in the sunshine trying to stay warm (did I say it was zero degrees?)! All the while rail travellers were looking at us out of the corner of their eyes probably trying to work out the point of Lycra! 

One of our numbers was showing off his legs.  Zero degrees and bare legged below the knee. (Davy Walnuts by name and probably by nature!!) He is 'ard! But he is another great cyclist and the perfect All Up Call Up man on a night ride! In no time at all TimO was with us and we were off! As a very kind treat Flying Dodo had routed the route inside Regents Park so we could cycle past the Giraffe House! Fantastic! And all three giraffes were outside!!  

We weaved our way north and west. St Johns Wood where we could have posed on the Beatles crossing, on to Wembley, Park Royal and Eastcote (obviously I didn't have clue where I was, I was reading road signs)!! It wasnt my favourite route - London drivers can be so unpleasant - but we were following HS2 so no choice! One of our number, Bob who was on a King recumbent, made me laugh when we cycled passed a yellow warning sign. "Ha!" he said "I thought that said Warning - Pootles" (it said Warning Potholes!!)  20 somewhat traffic heavy urban miles from Euston we were in the countryside. Huzzah!!

And then the pothole avenues of the north. Shocking. It was ridiculous. It became a selection process deciding which ones to end up in. The cold weather and lack of funding has done done real damage.

We did some hills. Long, short, sharp, OMG Seriously - they were all there. As I was busy berating Flying Dodo later he said it was 3,800 feet of climbing which is higher than Bury Hill - on the way to Felpham - that they rode last week! 3,800 feet! Horror! But apparently it was all detailed in the blurb about the ride if only I had paid attention to what 3,800 feet actually meant!  

Once in the countryside we saw lots of signs protesting about the HS2. It's one of those things that it's potentially great for everyone who doesn't live near the route. We saw many of the farms and houses that are going to be completely obliterated. But not for many years so the current owners are stuffed. I don't know what the solution is but I think it could have been handled much, much better.

37 miles from Euston and when my energy levels were depleted found as at Lunch. The Full Moon in Little Kingshill, Buckinghamshire. http://thefullmoon.info/location.html What a pub! Delicious food, excellent service and a really great time. The food was so good that puddings came and rather rapidly went!!  

Our numbers changed like a sort of knitting pattern - drop four gain one and our numbers were now 8. The first part of the afternoon ride was a descent. Stunning! The recumbent flew by at a wapping 40 mph and we met up at the bottom. 

We cycled past the gates to Chequers and caught the attention of the security cameras. I started waving and the camera waved its windscreen wipers!! I think one of the group was doing the Victory sign...! 

The rest of the ride was completely stunning. Gentle, gentle little climbs I hardly noticed. Sitting in a bowl with hills on the horizon which quite frankly is the best place for them! The sun was out and it was warm but there were still daffs in snow! This wasnt the only surreal thing. Cycling at the front of the ride, with Flying Dodo and TimO, in daylight, in front of me was very disconcerting.  My brain couldn't compute. It was as though I was doing a night ride in reverse!!  

We made a minor diversion to look at a steam railway - the sort of thing that W H Auden might have seen to inspire Thomas. Then onwards we headed. Somehow my fitness level was hanging on in there, no bail out options yet needed and I started to wonder if I might actually make the distance. Often in rides of longer distances not cycled its the very end of the ride when things go wrong. Every ounce of energy, adrenalin, stamina and strength has left and you just make it to the station only to discover that the station is closed or the wrong one or something. And you have nothing in the tank. 

I mentioned to TimO that if we happened to see a tea shop about 10 miles before the end - that would be great. He warned me that nothing was showing up on the Garmin so I prepared myself mentally. Eight miles later, 12 miles from the end of the ride we found The Butchers Arms Fringford. http://www.thebutchersarmsfringford.com/drinks-2/ Marvellous!  Pints of beer and pints of tea  - with biscuits! (Tea is really good for dehydration - not sure I can wholeheartedly say the same about beer..!) But a really welcoming place. We sat in the sunshine and learned about nearby filming for Lark rise to Candleford.

Refreshed and revitalised we headed on to Banbury. Two group saves, a glance at the steam train we'd seen earlier (which had apparently started a fire a couple of hours earlier so had been replaced by a diesel) and we were heading for London.

The train was packed - with Police! Transport Police and Football fans. They let us squeeze our bikes on. Still somewhat affronted by the 3,800 feet of climbing I tried to have Flying Dodo arrested for lying!! Absolutely hilarious! The policeman was fab - and hopefully will be looking at taking up cycling!

We managed to survive the shoppers and their bags from Bicester and an hour later we were cycling through Hyde Park. TimO's light was fantastically bright and guided us to Hyde Park Corner where we said our Goodbyes. 40 minutes later I was in bed and about a minute later I was fast asleep -feeling rather chuffed that I had cycled just around 90 miles  . 

Some say its all about the bike. I say it's all about the peeps. Thank you guys, that was fab!

I took some pics!

https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCM7BrrmVmY7zmwE&feat=directlink

Mice


----------



## srw (7 Apr 2013)

Charlie - New Brompton? It looked very shiny as I followed you from Waitrose to the station. 

I wish I could have joined you - but sadly I was slumming it on the top deck of a double-decker all day, travelling at Mach 0.7 rather than 0.02. Is the route out of London a good one? Sooner or (probably) later I'll try the ride to work again, and want another option. We also lived in Bicester for a while, so that end of Aylesbury vale is also old turf.


----------



## srw (7 Apr 2013)

Mice said:


> We made a minor diversion to look at a steam railway - the sort of thing that W H Auden might have seen to inspire Thomas.


This is the blue train crossing the border,
Bringing the mail and the Fat Controller.
Following the tracks, Climbing the hill,
Passing by Chequers and the Brill windmill.
Hauling up Clarrie and Annabel,
Pulling a coachfull of cops as well.
Past nimby sign and Chiltern garden,
Thomas goes steaming without a pardon,
Chugging through Saunderton, stopping at Bicester,
Beaconsfield, Wycombe and Princes Risborough.



(Apologies to Auden and Awdry!)
Quainton does regularly have Thomas the Tank Engine steam rides.


----------



## StuAff (7 Apr 2013)

BTW, as people were wondering why it was there, Chieftain the Tank not engine is intended for display on a War Well (tank/heavy vehicle carrying wagon).


----------



## ianrauk (7 Apr 2013)

srw said:


> This is the blue train crossing the border,
> Bringing the mail and the Fat Controller.
> Following the tracks, Climbing the hill,
> Passing by Chequers and the Brill windmill.
> ...


 
tsk tsk.. Annie and Clarabel if you please..


----------



## topcat1 (7 Apr 2013)

nice report Mice

a few pics
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjECDnvS
so i find myself with stiff legs this morning so a ride along to the ferry seems to have loosened them up

at 1pic pm i get roughly 20 miles per battery on the go pro which is destined to take over duties from the canon

once again thanks Adam great ride


----------



## Mice (7 Apr 2013)

topcat1 said:


> nice report Mice
> 
> a few pics
> http://flic.kr/s/aHsjECDnvS
> ...


 
Great Pics Topcat1.


----------



## CharlieB (7 Apr 2013)

srw said:


> Charlie - New Brompton? It looked very shiny as I followed you from Waitrose to the station.


No, same shiny old one. Trying to keep it clean for York-Hull in a fortnight. 

Wish I could say the same for the Colnago, which is grubby as hell after the past couple of weeks. It's also not very well at the moment. It was annoying a lot of people yesterday with a weird and regular click from the LH side of the BB. Dunno what it is - all bolts have been checked, and I think a trip to the LBS is what's needed. 

I didn't know there were double decker buses in Chesham.


----------



## srw (7 Apr 2013)

CharlieB said:


> No, same shiny old one. Trying to keep it clean for York-Hull in a fortnight.
> 
> Wish I could say the same for the Colnago, which is grubby as hell after the past couple of weeks. It's also not very well at the moment. It was annoying a lot of people yesterday with a weird and regular click from the LH side of the BB. Dunno what it is - all bolts have been checked, and I think a trip to the LBS is what's needed.
> 
> I didn't know there were double decker buses in Chesham.


The following was in a car today. The double-decker yesterday wasn't a bus, or even a road vehicle.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Apr 2013)

MICE!!!! I could kill you and your bloody inappropriate camera snapping!! Grrrr, hahaha.

Well, that was an interesting day and I am sure I missed the rest of a great ride.. and those steam trains.. oh how I love those pictures!

So the first of this years Triple A meet, and its not lost its Triple A status, was fab, thank you one and all and of course, Mr Dodo too. 

I do hate cycling in London at peak times and so it was great to finally get out of it and those bloody potholes. There was sooo many that I am shocked we didn't get any visitations.. And, I need a pair of Comic Carbones in my life.. I wonder if they do them for a fixie.. But once out into some Countryside, all was being well again. Lumpy rides I find not a problem on a fixed bike... as long as people go back up fast and I have momentum, all is well. Me, going up hills quick.. well I never..

Anyhow, great ride and baring my steering being a little wonky, my beautiful Dolan did me proud, even up some steep inclines. A fab lunch in which truly was a fab little place. I do wish there was more places like that near to me.

After lunch, I had to whizz of for 'Date No 2', with a non-cyclist.. she doesn't even know who Chris Hoy is.. what is rather refreshing as I am of the competitive nature. And then whizz of to a mates 30th and there after I dont remember very much. 

87.56 miles for the day and max speed of 34.7mph, which on a 70" gear, was spin-tastic.. 

Thank you! Baring Mice!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## Mice (8 Apr 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> 87.56 miles for the day and max speed of 34.7mph, which on a 70" gear, was spin-tastic..
> 
> Thank you! Baring Mice!!! Hahahaha.


 
Hahahaha! Well Mr DW I didnt actually notice what you were doing....!!!! And I'm not sure I want to know! 

And you are right it was a spin-tastic day!

M


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Apr 2013)

I was


Mice said:


> Hahahaha! Well Mr DW I didnt actually notice what you were doing....!!!! And I'm not sure I want to know!
> 
> And you are right it was a spin-tastic day!
> 
> M


 
I was adjusting my layers and underwear for all of one millionth of a nano-second, and am caught it what is a most unfortunate pose... not good.. But I do loves ya!


----------



## lilolee (8 Apr 2013)

I mentioned this to CharlieB on Saturday but others may be interested in the CheeseMakers Festival in Old Beaconsfield on Saturday 13th April http://cheesemakersmarket.com/when.html


----------

